# Aby to rychle odsýpalo



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
chtěla bych vědět význam tohoto výrazu. Mluví prostitutka:

- ... a jen když zavoní zvonek, přemáznu si narychlovku pusu na rudo a zkontrolíruju řasenku a stíny. Většinou jsem prostě takhle vyštymulírovaná už předem, aby to rychle odsýpalo a hned byla vydět profesionalita...

Diky moc


----------



## littledogboy

aby se to nezdržovalo, aby nebyly průtahy

Vy to snad překládáte do italštiny?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Aby to rychle probíhalo.
Rychle, jako když se odsýpá písek z kbelíku.


----------



## bibax

To rčení se vztahuje k písku, ale v přesýpacích hodinách (odsýpá jak hodiny).

Přesýpací hodiny jsou ty hodiny, které paradoxně vidíme na obrazovce, když to zrovna neodsýpá.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc. Jo, do italštiny...


----------

